# Problem with domain name registered with Network Solutions



## lvt (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know whether this is the right place to ask but I actually have to transfer a domain name out of Network Solutions, the first step to do is to turn the domain protection off then request an authorization code, I've done this many times with other registrars without a single problem but this time I'm stuck.

To make the story short I have opened a support ticket with them but I'm still wating for the answer. I found a document on the web explaining how to request an authorization code, here is the picture from the document :








​
But when I arrived at the same page, I can't find anything to turn the domain protect off or to request the code, here is the page from my account :








Anyone familiar with Network Solutions to help me please, thanks in advance.


----------

